# Geht auch Sekundenkleber???



## forelle87 (6. März 2005)

Hallo Jungs,#h 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Spitzenendring meiner Rute ist kaputt und muß ausgewechselt werden.
Ich habe den alten Endring schon durch erwärmen von der Rute lösen können und mir einen neuen besorgt.

Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich auch Sekundenkleber benutzen, um den Endring zu befestigen oder muß ich mir einen speziellen Rutenkleber kaufen?|kopfkrat 

Es kann ja sein, dass der Sekundenkleber zu "scharf" ist und die Rute zerfrisst.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Sekundenkleber geht schon, bloß hast Du dann das Problem das Du den Ring nie mehr wechseln kannst. Wenn du Heiskleber nimmst kannst Du den Ring später wieder mal wechseln.


----------



## herrm (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

sekundenkleber geht,wenn du wieder den spitzenring wechseln willst brauchst du ihn auch nur mit dem feuerzeug erwärmen.


----------



## forelle87 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Danke für die schnellen antworten!


----------



## acker_666 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Sekundenkleber geht schon, bloß hast Du dann das Problem das Du den Ring nie mehr wechseln kannst. Wenn du Heiskleber nimmst kannst Du den Ring später wieder mal wechseln.



Den bekommst du mit  heissmachen auch wieder ab !
Schon gemacht !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*



			
				acker_666 schrieb:
			
		

> Den bekommst du mit  heissmachen auch wieder ab !
> Schon gemacht !



Na wenn das so ist, um so besser. :m


----------



## C.K. (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Ich verschiebs mal in die Bastelabteilung.


----------



## gismowolf (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Hallo herrm!!
Was hast Du da für einen Sekundenkleber,der beim Erhitzen wieder weich wird?????????
Habs probiert,meiner (COSMOPLAST 500),ein Cyan-Acrylat-Klebstoff bleibt leider hart!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Pattex und Uhu gehen beim Heissmachen Kaputt. und zwar sowohl der Flüssige als auch das Gel. Letzteres ist aber besser zu verarbeiten.

Richtig weich werden die allerdings nicht, die bröseln dann eher daher, wenn man ein bisschen am Ring zieht oder dreht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Nehmt Epoxy, der wird von der Sonne nicht weich (Heißkleber im Sommer im Auto leider schon). Epoxy wird aber bei höheren Temperaturen um die 100-120°C auch wieder marode, so daß man ihn dann lösen kann - Heißluftpistole beser als Feuerzeug dazu verwenden.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Ich hab immer nen Stift Heiskleber und ein Feuerzeug dabei. So kann man sich immer mal behelfen wenn sich was löst oder zubruch geht.


----------



## muddyliz (6. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Hier meine erprobte Anleitung, wie der Spitzenring mit Heißkleber auch wirklich hält: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rute.htm#kleben


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Die schlechten erfahrungen von Bondex mit dem Heisskleber hab ich auch gemacht. Netter Notbehelf am Wasser, mehr leider nicht. Auch für das schnipsel in der Tülle erhitzen hab ich wenig übrig. Dann quillt der überschüssige Kleber oben an der Tube raus, wo man ihn nicht mehr weg bekommt. Sieht unschön aus.

Nur dafür Epoxy anzurühren wär mir zuviel Arbeit. Ich klebe auch fast alle Spitzenringe mit Sekundenkleber-Gel beim Rutenbauen. Weil ich seltenst Epoxy angerührt griffbereit habe. 
Und aus erfahrung mit Uhu endfest 300, den eigentlich alle Rutenbauer für alle Klebungen ausser Kork verwenden, weil der nicht ganz knallhart wird, kann ich sagen, dass der auch nicht besser hält, nur länger zum Trocknen braucht.

Mit Sekundenkleber sollte man aber aufpassen, wenn die Passungen sehr eng sind, sprich, der ring nicht locker drauf passt, sondern schon beim Probeaufschieben leicht klemmt, klebt der wirklich in sekundenbruchteilen. Dann führt kein weg um Epoxi drumherum.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ralf-H (7. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Moin,
ich klebe alles mit *UHU Endfest 300 "Sofortfest"* (2min.). Geht auch prima für Ringwicklungen, man muß nur fix arbeiten, hält aber bombenfest und sieht gut aus.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Die schlechten erfahrungen von Bondex mit dem Heisskleber hab ich auch gemacht. Netter Notbehelf am Wasser, mehr leider nicht. Auch für das schnipsel in der Tülle erhitzen hab ich wenig übrig. Dann quillt der überschüssige Kleber oben an der Tube raus, wo man ihn nicht mehr weg bekommt. Sieht unschön aus.
> 
> Nur dafür Epoxy anzurühren wär mir zuviel Arbeit. Ich klebe auch fast alle Spitzenringe mit Sekundenkleber-Gel beim Rutenbauen. Weil ich seltenst Epoxy angerührt griffbereit habe.
> Und aus erfahrung mit Uhu endfest 300, den eigentlich alle Rutenbauer für alle Klebungen ausser Kork verwenden, weil der nicht ganz knallhart wird, kann ich sagen, dass der auch nicht besser hält, nur länger zum Trocknen braucht.
> ...


 
Also ich verstehe Dich richtig, dass Du Uhu Endfest 300 empfiehlst?

Stehe nämlich auch kurz vor einer solchen Aktion, da ich mir zwei neue Ruten bestellt habe und nun der hier gefundenen Anleitung nach einen Halter für Knicklichter aus Schrumpfschlauch dran basteln möchte. Dafür müssen ja die Spitzenringe runter. Da es sich um Brandungsruten handelt, möchte ich da kein Risiko eingehen bezüglich Haltbarkeit. Aber watt mutt datt mutt, ich bin diese Fummelei an den üblichen Knicklichthaltern leid.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

na ja Heiskleber hab ich jetzt eigendlich schon mindesten acht Jahre im Angelkoffer 
und der Stifft sieht immer noch aus wie am ersten Tag, trotz des heissen Sommer's von vor drei Jahren. Wie sieht es denn mit Sekundenkleber oder Epoxi aus ist der auch so lange haltbar? Ich meine es geht ja net bei jedem Anzitz was kaputt!! Die Spitzenringe die ich geklebt habe .... dat ist jetzt auch bestimmt schon sechs Jahre her halten immer noch nu kann dat doch net nur für den Notbehelf sein. 


Gruß Lepo

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*



> Also ich verstehe Dich richtig, dass Du Uhu Endfest 300 empfiehlst?


Am Spitzenring geht eigentlich jeder Sekunden- und 2K-kleber gut Da bewegt sich nicht viel in der Tube. Rollenhalter sollte man aber damit oder was ähnlichem Verkleben, da arbeitet der Untergrund mehr. Ein Sauzeug ist beides.



> dat ist jetzt auch bestimmt schon sechs Jahre her halten immer noch


Und das kann auch noch lange so bleiben. Aber wenn man die Rute mal in nen schwarzes heisses Auto legt, kann das genausoschnell vorbei sein, und der Ring am lederpolster festpappen. Auch beim Ansitzangeln können dunkle Ruten durch sonneneinstrahlung heisser als die erforderlichen 70 Grad werden. 

Andere Kleber können in der Gerätekiste am Wasser natürlich eintrocknen, da ist ein Heissklebestift schon gut aufgehoben. Bei mir findet sich aber auch sekundenkleber in der Angelkiste, weil der sehr vielseitig ist. Spleissungen und Knoten kann man damit verkleben, Notreparaturen an den Gummistiefeln, Posen abdichten,...
Ich hab davon zwar noch keine Tube richtig leer bekommen, aber lohnen tut die sich schon, irgendwas zu kleben hat man immer.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## gismowolf (7. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Hi!
Ein Fläschchen Superkleber hab ich für den Fall der Fälle auch immer mit!
Es gibt aber auch Schmelzkleber in verschiedenen Aushärtestufen!Nicht nur die weichen,biegsamen Stäbchen aus dem Baumarkt für die "nullachtfünfzehn" Heißklebepistolen,die schon bei nahe 90-100° schmelzen.Seit ca.30 Jahren habe ich Stücke von Heißklebern in 4 verschiedenen Aushärtestufen und verschieden hohen Schmelztemperaturen(!!) in Verwendung!Und ich werde mit diesen auch noch den Rest meines Lebens auskommen!!:q


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

@Geraetefetischist
ist das dieser Keber hier? 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Nein, musst Du unter Produkte / 2-K-Kleber schauen.

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## Bondex (8. März 2005)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

@Mr. Lepo
... genau Gismo hat Recht, vielleicht hattest Du einen Spezialheißkleber, es gibt verschiedene Sorten, die sich auch in ihrer Klebkraft unterscheiden.


----------



## Wasserspeier (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Bekommt man mit heißmachen auch jeden Spitzenring an einer Rute ab? 

Habe hier eine Steckrute und würde gerne einen neuen, besseren Spitzenring montieren.

Grüße


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*



Ralf-H schrieb:


> ich klebe alles mit *UHU "Sofortfest"* (2min.). Geht auch prima für Ringwicklungen, man muß nur fix arbeiten, hält aber bombenfest und sieht gut aus.




Kann ich auch empfehlen. Alternativ den UHU Schnellfest oder jedes Beliebige 5-Minuten-Epoxid. Heißkleber hat bei mir nie dauerhaft gehalten, Sekundenkleber nehme ich so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (13. April 2014)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Ich nutze Sekundenkleber von Loctite ... der hält definitiv . Und selbst wenn sich der Spitzenring beim nächsten bruch nicht von der Spitze trennt einfach mit nem 1mm bohrer die glasfasern aus dem Spitzenring bohren , anpassen und erneut kleben ... MFG


----------



## Micha383 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Zum Sekundenkleber habe ich mal was rausgesucht was mir vor Jahren mal auf der Arbeit begegnet ist.

Loctite 435
Loctite 438


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Ich hab nen Rutenbruch an der Verbindung einer Steckrute....habe das mit Loctite bearbeitet. Die Rute ist für das  Hochseeangeln...

Hoffe das hält [emoji1]


----------



## Seele (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Nimm mal lieber ne Ersatzrute mit, das Ding hält noch eine Pilkbewegung


----------



## zandertex (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

bißchen tesa-film noch,dann kann es nur halten.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

So etwas hatte ich mal an einer Feederrute.
Die Stelle wurde mit 2 Komponenten epoxykleber und Wicklung repariert. 
Hielt fünf Würfe und das war es . :q


----------



## dib (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Rutenbruch an der Verbindung einer Steckrute....habe das mit Loctite bearbeitet. Die Rute ist für das Hochseeangeln...
> 
> Hoffe das hält [emoji1]



schmeiss die rute lieber weg , was ist wenn du auf einmal den besten fisch deines lebens drann hast und den dann wegen solchen dahingepfuschten schrott verlierst nur um ein paar euro zu sparen . das wäre doch echt tragisch ...


----------



## Jonny1985 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Geht auch Sekundenkleber???*

Es hat schon knack gemacht  

Beim antesten...schade um die Rute


----------

